# Spreadable butter



## EX PACE DRIVER

Can anybody help. I am looking for spreadable butter straight from the fridge. The english stuff is good but too expensive got any portugese alternative. Thanks ex pace driver


----------



## Catx

EX PACE DRIVER said:


> Can anybody help. I am looking for spreadable butter straight from the fridge. The english stuff is good but too expensive got any portugese alternative. Thanks ex pace driver



Available in all supermarkets - I prefer the blocks of butter myself, but I always have a tub in reserve in the fridge. Just look for "manteiga" on the tub and it will be real butter.


----------



## John999

I am not trying to be funny but this is probably the most idiot thread I have seen on this forum. Came on guys lets have some respect. Are you guys for real????


----------



## Catx

John999 said:


> I am not trying to be funny but this is probably the most idiot thread I have seen on this forum. Came on guys lets have some respect. Are you guys for real????



I hope that you are not including me in that reference :yell:

Only two people had posted in this thread and you used the plural of "guys" :confused2:

Anyone for some buttered toast ??


----------



## EX PACE DRIVER

I am glad you are not trying to be funny. Because you failed. Moron


----------



## EX PACE DRIVER

catx said:


> available in all supermarkets - i prefer the blocks of butter myself, but i always have a tub in reserve in the fridge. Just look for "manteiga" on the tub and it will be real butter.


i know you can buy butter, its spreadable butter that i want.


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



EX PACE DRIVER said:


> i know you can buy butter, its spreadable butter that i want.


Moron? any need for that?

Peterfc soon to be No6afreeman " 9th June Decree Absolute ":clap2:


----------



## silvers

Look for manteiga that says on the package "facil de bairrar."


----------



## EX PACE DRIVER

silvers said:


> look for manteiga that says on the package "facil de bairrar."


thank you very much


----------



## Miguelsantos

John999 said:


> I am not trying to be funny but this is probably the most idiot thread I have seen on this forum. Came on guys lets have some respect. Are you guys for real????


I totally agree with you John. You might be bossy now and again, but you are, in my opinion, one of the most credible sources of information on this forum. Keep the good work
:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Diane1

Miguelsantos said:


> I totally agree with you John. You might be bossy now and again, but you are, in my opinion, one of the most credible sources of information on this forum. Keep the good work
> :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Hi John
One word only
Ditto 
:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## cool john

What’s next?
Where to buy potatoes for fish and chips


----------



## silvers

Easy now tigers, the guy had a question, instead of answering it, you attack him? His question was a credible one and now it's answered, he thanked me politely. Some of you need to take a look at yourselves.


----------



## cool john

Thanks for the wakeup call, silvers. Do you sell spreadable butter?


----------



## silvers

Funnily enough.....no.


----------



## EX PACE DRIVER

Miguelsantos said:


> I totally agree with you John. You might be bossy now and again, but you are, in my opinion, one of the most credible sources of information on this forum. Keep the good work
> :clap2::clap2::clap2:


what is it with you bums up on the silver coast, all sucking up to john999. please if you see a life grab it with both hands


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



EX PACE DRIVER said:


> what is it with you bums up on the silver coast, all sucking up to john999. please if you see a life grab it with both hands


If you have a problem let use know so we can all take the P**s.

Peterfc soon to be No6afreeman Decree Absolute


----------



## Miguelsantos

EX PACE DRIVER said:


> what is it with you bums up on the silver coast, all sucking up to john999. please if you see a life grab it with both hands


Not surprised you can’t find a pack of butter at your local supermarket. 3 things to say about John
1st he isn’t a very polite person, he always says what he believes
2nd If you are lucky enough to know him, or you love him or you hate him
3rd Up to now, he has never used this or any of the other “forums” to advertise himself or his friends 
So “mate” If you need help to find a pack of butter, you are in trouble!! Maybe you have done the wrong thing moving over. I have lived in America, for a few years, and I have visit several countries , in my line of work; Never had a problem finding my butter, milk, bread, potatoes, vegetables, from east to west. John might came on a bit hard on your thread, but let’s face it, it was really stupid


----------



## omostra06

Although the question about spreadable butter might seem trivial to some, to other people it may not.

This forum is for everyone to enjoy and we welcome members to ask questions, please do not make forum members feel afraid to ask questions on here.

Please have respect for all forum members.

Derek


----------



## benjysmum

omostra06 said:


> Although the question about spreadable butter might seem trivial to some, to other people it may not.
> 
> This forum is for everyone to enjoy and we welcome members to ask questions, please do not make forum members feel afraid to ask questions on here.
> 
> Please have respect for all forum members.
> 
> Derek


Well said Omostra06. :clap2:


----------



## John999

omostra06 said:


> Although the question about spreadable butter might seem trivial to some, to other people it may not.
> 
> This forum is for everyone to enjoy and we welcome members to ask questions, please do not make forum members feel afraid to ask questions on here.
> 
> Please have respect for all forum members.
> 
> Derek


Point taken Derek
Someone said last week that the forum was going quiet. Nothing like a bit of fun, to spice the things up. What a busy weekend you guys had


----------



## EX PACE DRIVER

miguelsantos said:


> not surprised you can’t find a pack of butter at your local supermarket. 3 things to say about john
> 1st he isn’t a very polite person, he always says what he believes
> 2nd if you are lucky enough to know him, or you love him or you hate him
> 3rd up to now, he has never used this or any of the other “forums” to advertise himself or his friends
> so “mate” if you need help to find a pack of butter, you are in trouble!! Maybe you have done the wrong thing moving over. I have lived in america, for a few years, and i have visit several countries , in my line of work; never had a problem finding my butter, milk, bread, potatoes, vegetables, from east to west. John might came on a bit hard on your thread, but let’s face it, it was really stupid


it seems migelsantos is as thick as john999. I know where to find butter moron, its spreadable butter i was looking for, and i was given the info so mind your own


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



EX PACE DRIVER said:


> it seems migelsantos is as thick as john999. I know where to find butter moron, its spreadable butter i was looking for, and i was given the info so mind your own



Is there a problem being polite?

" Last Tango In Paris " ??????

Peterfc 666?


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



omostra06 said:


> Although the question about spreadable butter might seem trivial to some, to other people it may not.
> 
> This forum is for everyone to enjoy and we welcome members to ask questions, please do not make forum members feel afraid to ask questions on here.
> 
> Please have respect for all forum members.
> 
> Derek


Hi Derek

You know as many do how far we have gone in the past. " Nurses " but none of use have ever been Rude or Offensive. 

Thick and Moron??

Have we????

Peterfc 666? soon to be No6afreeman 9th June Decree Absolute


----------



## Miguelsantos

The Americans have an expression for this sort of people. Trailer trash


----------



## Silverwizard

Totally unnecessary to be so rude & insulting


----------



## John999

Hi all
We all have our fetish, we all remember the “nurses”, some have other fetishes, and so let them enjoy it and just move on. To my friends please stop. It isn’t worth; you are only feeding the “beast”.


----------



## omostra06

As I mentioned before please have respect for other forum members, calling names will only end in tears...:boxing:


----------

